# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  منظومة السيرة النبوية ، لأبي الوليد ابن الشحنة الحلبي الحنفي ( 749 هـ - 815 هـ )

## محمد طلحة مكي

منظومة السيرة النبوية على صاحبها أفضل الصلاة والسلام
لابن الشحنة أبي الوليد مُحب الدين محمد بن محمد الحـلبي الحنفي (  749هـ - 815 هـ ) وهو من كبار الفقهاء الحنفيَّة ، وله اشتغال بالأدب والتاريخ ، ولِيَ قضاء حلب عدَّةَ مرَّات ، واستُقضي بدمشق والقاهرة ، صنَّف رحمه الله كثيراً من المؤلفات في الفقه والتاريخ ، وله أراجيز مختصرة في عدة فنون ، منها ( مئة المعاني والبيان ) وفي الفرائض وغيرها .
ومنها هذه الأرجوزة التي شرحها حفيده عبد البر ابن الشحنة ( ت 921 هـ ) ومنه استخرجت الأبيات . وتحتاج الى مراجعة وضبط وتنسيق ، ولعلها مئة بيت.

يقول أبو الوليد ابن الشحنة رحمه الله تعالى :

1.   باسم الإله سيرةَ الرسولِ * بدأتُ ، والمولدُ عامَ الفيلِ
2.   خُمْسَي ربيعَ اوَّلِ صُبحَ اثنينِ في * نيسانَ ، في مكةَ ، مُكفَى الكلَفِ
3.   أبوهُ عبدُ الله ماتَ قبلُ * وتسعةَ الأشهُرِ كان حَمْلُ
4.   أُرضِعَ حولينِ ، وشُقَّ صدرُهْ * بعدَ ارْبعٍ ، فرجَّعتْه ظئرُهْ
5.   وماتتُ امُّهُ بالَابْوا آمنهْ * والجدُّ مُوصٍ عمَّه في الثامنهْ
6.   سافر بُوطالبَ لاثنَي عشْرا * به ، بَحِيرا ردَّه من بُصرَى
7.   وعامَ خمسٍ وَّعشرين رَحَلْ * للشام تاجراً وَّمن بُصرى قَفَلْ
8.   خديجةً زُوّجْ ، وكلُّ الوُلْد لهْ * منها ، سوى ابْراهيمَ جا من ماريهْ
9.   قاسمُ زينبٌ رُقِيٌّ فاطمهْ * كلثومُ عبدُ الله منها الخاتمهْ
10.  وكلُّهم ماتوا بلا عَقْبٍ سِوى * فاطمةَ عن نصفِ عامٍ للثَّوى

.... تابعوني

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

واصل بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

11.   وعامَ خمسٍ وثلاثين حكَمْ * في وضعهِ للحجر الأسودِ ثَمّْ
12.   ويومَ الِاثنينِ لأربعينا * أرسِلَ للأنام أجمعينا
13.   في رمضانَ أو ربيع الأولِ * اقرأ قُم الحمد أول المنزلِ
14.   وعُلم الوضُوْ ، وصلى ركْعتينْ * للقُدْس والبيتُ العتيقُ نَصْب عَينْ
15.   بعدَ ارْبعٍ بالدين جَهرةً أمرْ * وشُقَّ نِصفَينِ لأجلهِ القَمرْ
16.   وارْبعُ صُحْبَةَ اثنَتَيْ عَشَرْ ذّكَرْ * إلى النجاشيْ هاجَروا خوفَ الضَّررْ
17.   في الخَمسِ عادُوا ، ثم عادُوا وهُمُ * مَعَ الثمانينَ ثلاثُ ، مَعْهُمُ
18.   ثمانَ عَشْرُ انْثى ، ومِن قبلُ استَقَرّْ * إسلامُ حمزةَ ، وفي الستِّ عُمَرْ
19.   والسابعُ اسْلامُ النَّجاشيْ ، العَشْرا * موتُ أبي طالبَ ، ثم الكُبْرى
20.   وقبلُ كانتْ قصةُ الصَّحيفهْ * والشِّعْبِ في سِنِينِهِ المُخِيْفَهْ

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

21.   ثمَّ أتتْ جِنُّ نَصِيْبِيْنَ اسْلَمَتْ * نعَم ولَاحْجارُ مَشَتْ وسَلَّمَتْ
22.   في رمضانَ احْدى وخمسينَ نَكَحْ * سَوْدةَ ، ثُمّ العَقْدُ في شوّالَ صَحّْ
23.   على ابْنَةِ الصدّيقِ ، ثمّ الِاسْرا * ألبيعةُ الأولى مَعَ اثْنَيْ عَشْرا
24.   وبعدَ عامٍ بيعةُ السبعينا * وصَفَرَ الثلاثِ والخَمسينا
25.   هاجَرَ نحوَ طَيْبةَ مُقِيما * عَشْرَ سِنِينَ للهُدى مُقِيما
26.   جَمَّعَ في الأولى ، وآخَى ، أَذَّنا * ومسجِدَيْ قُبَا وطَيبَةَ بَنَى
27.   وأُنْزِلَ اتْمامُ الصلاةِ أربعا * وبعضُ مَنْ عندَ النجاشيْ رَجَعَا
28.   فيها بَنى بعايِشَ ، والثانيهْ * غَزَا بالَابْوا ، وبُواطُ تاليهْ
29.   وبدرُ الُاولى ، وما عسر ، ووجَبْ * تحَوُّلُ القِبْلَةِ في نِصفِ رَجَبْ
30.   والصّومُ في شعبانَ ، كُبرى بَدْرِ * في رمضانَ ، وزكاةُ الفِطْرِ

وما عسر ؟ كذا ، ولعلها ( والعُسَيْرُ ) ويقال بالشين

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

31.   موتُ رُقيَّةَ ، وعُرسُ الطُّهْرِ * وأسلمَ العباسُ بعد الأسْرِ
32.   قَرْقَرُ ، قَينُقَاعُ ، والعِيدانِ * سَوِيقُ ، والدُّعْثُورُ في غَطْفانِ
33.   عَقْدُ امِّ كُلثُومَ على عُثمانَ في * ثالِثِهِ بعدَ رُقَيَّةَ ، ارْدِفِ
34.   حفْصَةَ ، ثمّ زَينَبينِ ، أُحُدا * حَمراءُ ، حمزةٌ في الُاولى اسْتُشْهِدا
35.   وحُرْمَةُ الخَمر ، ومولدُ الحَسَنْ * وزَينباً بنتَ خُزيمةَ ، ومن
36.   بنو النَّضِر ، نكاحُ امِّ سَلَمَهْ * ذاتُ الرِّقاعِ ، بدْرُ ، أحزابُ العَمَهْ
37.   قُرَيْظُ ، قَصْرٌ ، مولِدُ الحُسَينِ * تَيَمُّمٌ ، رَجْمُ اليهُودِيَّينِ
38.   حجٌّ ، حِجابٌ ، دُوْمَةٌ . والتاليهْ * مُصطَلِقُ ، افْكٌ ، اصطفَى جُويريهْ
39.   غَابةُ في السّتِّ ، بنو لَحيانِ * والصَّدُّ ، ثم بيعةُ الرضْوانِ
40.   ظِهَارُ ، إسْتِسْقا ، الخُسُوفُ عُرِفا * في السَّبع خَيبَرُ ، وسُمَّ ، واصطَفَى

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

41.   صَفِيَّةَ ، أمَّ حبيبةٍ نَقَدْ * عنها النجاشيْ مَهرَها مَعْها ، ورَدّْ
42.   مَنْ قد بَقِيْ ، في عُمرةِ القَضا نَكَحْ * ميمونةَ ، وذاك في الإحرام صَحّْ
43.   أهدى له ماريةَ المُقَوقِسُ * وأرسَلَ الرُّسْلَ فلم يَبتَئسُوا
44.   وفي الثمانِ مُوتةُ ، المنبرُ فيـــــ * ـــــــها فتح مكة ، حُنَينَ طائفِ
45.   تبوكُ في التسْعِ ، وموتُ أَصْحَمَهْ * وابنِ أُبَيْ ، إيلا ، لِعانٌ أُعلِمَهْ
46.   ماتَ ابْنُهُ ابْراهيمَ في العاشِرِ عنْ * سَبعةَ عَشْرَ شهراّ اوْ شهرَ ارْفَعَنْ
47.   وفيه كانت حجةُ الوَداعِ * سبعينَ ألفَ راكبٍ وسَاعِ
48.   قَضى رسولُ الله عن ستينا * معَ الثلاثِ طيّباً مبينا
49.   فلم يكُ الشايع من كتابهِ * إلا اختلافٌ كان في أصحابهِ
50.   غزَواتُه السبعةُ والعشرونا * بُعُوثُه جميعُها ستونا

البيت 49 لم أفهمه !

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

51.   أفراسُه سبعٌ ، وسبعَ عشْرا * زادُوا ، البغالُ خمسُ ، زادُوا أخرى
52.   زوجاتُهُ اللائي بهنَّ دَخلا * إحدى أو اثنَي عشْرَ ، عن تسعٍ خَلا
53.   كُتَّابُه خمسٌ وأربعونا * خُدَّامُه المِئةُ والسبعونا
54.   أعمامُه الذين هُم لَم يُسْلموا * بُوطالبُ بُولَهَبُ وقُثَمُ
55.   حارثُ غَيْداقُ ضِرارٌ مُقْوِمُ * زُبَيرُ عبدُكعبةَ حِجْلُهُمُ
56.   عَمَّاتُه ستٌّ ثلاثٌ أسلمتْ * صفِيَّةٌ عاتِكُ أروى ، وأبتْ
57.   أُميمةُ أمُّ حَكيمٍ بَرَّهْ * أصحابُه المُبَشَّرون عشْرهْ
58.   سَعْدُ سعيدٌ ابْنُ عَوفٍ خُلَفا * زُبيرُ طلحةُ ابنُ جَرَّاحِ ، الوَفا
59.   وبعدهُ الصّدّيقُ عامينِ اسْتَقَرّْ * ونصفِ ، بالسَّمّ قَضَى ، ثمَّ عُمرْ
60.   عَشْراً ونصفاً ، وقَضَى لمّا انْجَرَحْ * ومصرَ والعراقَ والشامَ افْتَتَحْ

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

61.   وبعده عثمانُ إحدى عشْرا * ومثلُها يوماً ، شهيداً مَرَّا
62.   ثمَّ عليٌّ خمساً ، السُّدْسَ انْقُصَنْ * وبعدَه ستَّ شُهورٍ الحَسَنْ

وبه انتهت المنظومة ، والحمد لله رب العالمين
أبياتها : 62

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

من يتحفنا بشيء من مخطوطات المنظومة ، وهي :

*عنوان المخطوط* *...** منظومه في سيره الرسول*
*اسم المؤلف* *...** محمد بن محمد بن محمد, ابن* *الشحنه*
*اسم الشهرة* *...** ابن* *الشحنه*
*تاريخ الوفاة* *...** 815هـ*
*قرن الوفاة* *...** 9هـ*
*نسخه في العالم*
*اسم المكتبة* *...** الملكيه (مكتبه الدوله)*
*اسم الدولة* *...** المانيا*
*اسم المدينة* *...** برلين*
*رقم الحفظ* *...** 9588*

*الفن* *...** تاريخ*
*الفن* *...** سيره*
*عنوان المخطوط* *...** سير الحور الى القصور*
*اسم المؤلف* *...** محمد بن محمد, ابن* *الشحنه*
*اسم الشهرة* *...** ابن* *الشحنه*
*تاريخ الوفاة* *...** 815هـ*
*قرن الوفاة* *...** 9هـ*
*نسخه في العالم*
*اسم المكتبة* *...** مكتبه المصغرات الفيلميه بقسم المخطوطات بالجامعه الاسلاميه*
*اسم الدولة* *...** المملكه العربيه السعوديه*
*اسم المدينة* *...** المدينه المنوره*
*رقم الحفظ* *...** 5344/8*

*1145 -** سير الحور إلى القصور (منظومة)*
*ابن الشحنة: محب الدين أبو الوليد محمد بن محمد الحلبي الحنفي. (ت 815هـ)*
*بداية المخطوط: الحمد الله**...** فقال الشيخ أبو عبد الله محمد بن الشحنة**...** فهذه سيرة منظومة مختصرة سميتها سير الحور إلى القصور**...*
*نهايته:*
*أفراسه تسع وسبع عشرا*
*زادوا البغال خمس زادوا أخرى*
*بخط: نسخي جيد*
*2ق: (73/أ-74/ب). 15س. 22×17سم*
*مبتورة من آخرها، عليها بعض التعليقات.*
*الضوء اللامع 10/3، الأعلام 7/44*
*رقم الحفظ: 22/80 (12)، رقم الحاسب: 3134*
*رقم الفيلم: 6*

----------


## المنصور

السلام عليكم
عندي نسختان من المنظومة ونسختان من شرح المنظومة
وأعمل على إخراج المنظومة منذ مايقارب العام يسر الله طبعها
وهي في 63 بيت . على عدد سنين عمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
والبيت الأخير هو :
ومعجزاته وما اختص به *** لم تحص ، قل عنه صلاة ربه 
ولها شرح مخطوط لحفيد الناظم . ونقل عن المنظومة وشرحها ابن حجر في الفتح .
أما البيت 49 ( بترقيمك ) الذي ذكرته فصوابه :
فلم يكن مانع من كتابه
وفقك الله وجزاك خيرا .

----------


## المنصور

لم أنتبه لسؤالك إلا الآن ، والتصويب كما في المخطوطة المدنية :
وبدر الاولى ذو عشير ، ووجب ***

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> 49.   فلم يكُ الشايع من كتابهِ * إلا اختلافٌ كان في أصحابهِ
> البيت 49 لم أفهمه !


يتكلم عن مسألة اختلاف الصحابة عند إرادة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يكتب كتابًا قبيل موته صلى الله عليه وسلم، فاختلاف الصحابة منع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من كتابة الكتاب الذي كان يريد كتابته

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

مخطوط : 
شرح 
منظومة ابن الشحنة(الجد) في السيرة النبوية الزكية 
شرحها :
أبو البركات عبد البر بن الشحنة(الحفيد) الحنفي 


المصدر كتابخانة مجلس شورى ايراني
عدد الأوراق :238
تاريخ النسخ : 984هـ
منقولة من نسخة المؤلف


الرابطhttp://wadod.org/vb/showthread.php?t=5318

----------

